# IPO in Delaware or Maryland



## RCS199 (Jan 3, 2019)

Hello, can anyone recommend an IPO trainer in Maryland or Delaware? Looking for private instruction 

Thank you


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

How far into MD are you looking?

I took classes with Tecla Walton at Tecla's K9 Academy for various sports. She has private instruction for IPO and has a decoy that comes in every two weeks. 

I have also heard Karen Decker with P.U.P.S. offers private instruction for IPO. She also is in the Howard County Working Dog Club and have had a Nationals competitor recommend her to me a while back. I haven't personally trained with her so I can't speak of her training methods.

If you're looking for something closer to the DE line, hopefully someone can point out a place to go.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Karen Decker at PUPS is z very good trainer and she brings in Beth Bradley and Ryan White once a month. This would be an excellent choice.


----------



## RCS199 (Jan 3, 2019)

Katsugsd said:


> How far into MD are you looking?
> 
> I took classes with Tecla Walton at Tecla's K9 Academy for various sports. She has private instruction for IPO and has a decoy that comes in every two weeks.
> 
> ...





Jax08 said:


> Karen Decker at PUPS is z very good trainer and she brings in Beth Bradley and Ryan White once a month. This would be an excellent choice.


Thanks guys !


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Katsugsd said:


> How far into MD are you looking?
> 
> I took classes with Tecla Walton at Tecla's K9 Academy for various sports. She has private instruction for IPO and has a decoy that comes in every two weeks.
> 
> ...





Jax08 said:


> Karen Decker at PUPS is z very good trainer and she brings in Beth Bradley and Ryan White once a month. This would be an excellent choice.


Hi, do y'all know or have heard of a trainer just outside of the DC area? I'm looking for someone closer to me. Howard County and Tecla is closer to Baltimore. And thanks.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

tc68 said:


> Hi, do y'all know or have heard of a trainer just outside of the DC area? I'm looking for someone closer to me. Howard County and Tecla is closer to Baltimore. And thanks.


How far is Lovettsville from you? Marty Segretto at Definitive K9 is there.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I've practiced with WAG in Waldorf MD. Juergen is very good and offers private lessons as club training. https://www.facebook.com/wagclubdc/


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

car2ner said:


> I've practiced with WAG in Waldorf MD. Juergen is very good and offers private lessons as club training. https://www.facebook.com/wagclubdc/


Sorry, Waldorf is on the other side of the beltway from me. I think it's further out than Tecla and Baltimore. Thanks anyway. I'm looking at more towards up 270 and maybe even NOVA.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Jax08 said:


> How far is Lovettsville from you? Marty Segretto at Definitive K9 is there.



Thanks, Jax. I've never even heard of Lovettsville but doing a quick Google map search...it looks like it's across the river. Not an easy drive but I'll definitely look into him. Looks like he's very accomplished.


----------

